# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Renovasi Kolam/Filter

## wawan

Mohon masukannya Para pakar kolam koi's ya.. .  ::   ::   ::  

Pembuatan kolam tahun lalu dengan ilmu seadanya, ukuran LxPxD = 1.8 x 2.8 x 1.3
Informasi kolam:
1. Posisi terbuka, matahari masuk pada pukul 11.00 s.d 13.00, selebihnya kehalang tembok..
2. Menggunakan UV posisi di atas air pada chamber terakhir, lumayan air tidak hijau walaupun dinding kolam menjadi berlumut..    ::   ::  
3.  BD ada 2 letaknya di tangah kolam (mengapit air terjun)...
BD tidak curam...  ::   ::   ::  
4. Surface Skimmer saya pake pipa sampai ke dasar kolam.... baru masuk ke penampungan...
5. Filter 3 chamber isi Japmat dan bioball, ukuran masing2 : PxLxD = 0.25 x 0.50 x 0.50

Permasalahan.. masih banyak kotoran yang didasar kolam tidak kesedot,
Juga masih ada kotoran kecil yang berenang dengan riangnya...  ::   ::   ::  

Saya ingin rombak filter dan konstruksi BDnya, agar air tetap kinclong sepanjang hari....

Mohon masukan:
1. BD sebaiknya jumlahnya berapa letaknya dimana?
2. Untuk Surface skimmer sebaiknya posisi di mana?
3. Ideal jumlah dan ukuran Filter..?
4. Apakah perlu arus, atas/bawah ? 
5. Posisi gelembung udara ?

Maaf kalau kebanyakan nanya...  ::   ::   ::  
Atas masukkannya, saya ucapkan terima kasih....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ini foto kolam dimaksud...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Thanks Pak atas informasinya, akan saya update begitu dilakukan pembongkaran...
Rencana saya akan pake beberapa filter... karena kondisi lahan yang tidak memungkinkan, maka:
1. Filter pertama untuk settlement (penampungan), filter kedua media sikat, filter ketiga Sikat/jap Mat dan ada pompa untuk dinaikkan ke filter di atas no 4 - 6 akan di isi bioball/Japmat, dan filter terakhir media japmat yang di atasnya dikasih UV terus ke kolam melalui pancuran.

Opsi kedua.
2. Filter ke 1 untuk settlement, filter ke 2 media sikat, filter ke 3 media sikat/Japmat dan ada pompa, dari pompa akan di bagi 2 cabang, 1 ke filter biologi seperti opsi 1 dan cabang lain rencana akan dibuat seperti Bakki Shower dengan 3 susun...

Kira-kira mana yang paling baik dan paling efektif, baik tempat maupun anggaran..

Terima kasih, atas masukan semuanya ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aling_888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Lagi pusing nih..., renovasi filter kayaknya bakal jadi renovasi kolam   ::  


*bikin sketsa lagi*

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Kalau cuman dipakai 1-4 minggu lebih praktis dan hemat bak terpal tersebut.

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

mau nanya dung.......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
aquascape itu apa sih......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
maaf bener2 katrok nih......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

pak Wawan, saya tahu penempatan filter ini pasti udah dipikirkan matang2 sehingga di tempatkan di sisi sebelah kanan kolam, cuman klo sepintas diliat dari sketsanya kok jadi gak rapih ya? Apa karena cuman oret2an aja   ::  

Tadinya saya pikir bak untuk media filter akan di tempatkan di sebelah belakang sama dgn oret2annya Ikikoiku, kemudian BD dan air terjun bisa di tempatkan d sisi kanan dan kirinya.

Oh ya pak untuk veggie filter, kalo belajar dari postingan di forum ini tampaknya lebih baik di tempatkan di bak terakhir, sedangkan bak pertama biasanya dibikin kosong untuk settelment chamber.

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

> Kira2 kalo based on sketsa pak wawan, mungkin jadinya begini...   
> 
> Lagi dikebut ya om?


Pak Ikikoiku,

Saya akhirnya memutuskan untuk menggunakan sketsa Bapak yang ini...
Nanti perkembanganya akan saya posting, bila tidak sesuai mohon di protes saja...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> Bener pak...
> Tadi siang saya sempatkan untuk pulang biar ketemu sama tukang yang ngerjain.... 
> Alhasil Tukang saya kerjain, maklum tukang biasa bikin kamar disuruh bangun filter.... waduh rada berabe....    
> 
> 
> Tapi kalo liat kolam yang lama, pasti bakalan sukses meski tukangnya gak biasa bikin kolam.  Wong kolam lamanya keren banget kok...malah saya jadi khawatir..jangan2 arsitek gak kebagian kerjaan nih...   ...soale yang bukan arsitek bisa bikin kolam secakep itu...(malah belum tentu arsitek bisa bikin sebagus itu...hehehe)



Bapak terlalu memuji..., padahal Bapak yang memang ahlinya... buktinya saya malah pilih gambar Bapak...  ::   ::   ::  

Kolam tersebut hasil melihat gambar di majalah Kolam dan Aquarium dan juga ada ornamen nganggur yang belum dipasang..., dan tanpa sketsa....   ::   ::   ::  

Tenang pka arsitek tetep kebagian kerjaan.... minimal promosilah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> 
> Hehehehe...nih boss sudah mulai terjangkit virus      
> Kolam impian sih pasti jadi nih..lahan dan budget sesuai     
> 
> 
> Pak Lurah udah terjangkit kayaknya bakalan makin seru nih...       
> Bapak2, perkenalkan ini calon "korban" saya berikutnya, bapak ronyandry...      
> Bro rony, sabar ya....kebetulan saya lagi nguli sampai malem terus nih...kmrn sempat kecapean bgt...tidur seharian...hehehe...btw mana foto situasi existingnya ?


Sudah pak 
ada dalam judul yang help rencana kolam baru  :: 
dari kondisi awal sampai kondisi pagi tadi saya tinggal pak   ::   ::  

ngak apa-apa saya setia menunggu pak   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Gimana kabar Ibunya Pak Ikikoiku, 
apa sudah baikan, semoga lekas sembuh yah.....

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ndra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ndra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Pak Wawan, ngomong2 ikan pada ngungsi kemana tuh ...   ::   ::   ::  

keep update pak ...

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

THAT'S RIGHT BRO  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

> Wahh mungkin uang Transport ke sekolah


yah lebih lah kali pak...
Seperti kata Pak Ikikoiku renov minimalis.... malah maksimalis.....    ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

pak wawan, saya liat plesteran/acian bagian dalem kolamnya agak putih, apa pake mortar? atau semen biasa? klo pake mortar apa masih perlu untuk di waterproofing?

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Keep update dwong foto2nya ...   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

pak Wawan mana nih foto kolamnya yg udah diisi aer???

cuman dilapisin epoxy aja kolamnya pak?

*penasaran*

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> Memang akut nich pasien2


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Wah kalo gitu gak mungkin yang Mud Pond dong... nanti penampakannya kayak di foto Pak Han    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

> gpp pak, learning by doing itu bagus kok,
> 
> tp klo emang bisa dimanfaatin di masa datang ehehehehhe


Manfaatnya  belum tau pak... karena saya suka utak-atik sih...
jadi dari awal tukangnya saya yang perintah... 
karena dasarnya bukan ahlinya maka banyak perintah yang diabaikan... dan saya gak cek lagi...   ::   ::   ::  

Kalo hobii ya gini nih....   ::   ::   ::  
seperti motonya Pak Han

Keep The Spirit On...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Mei.............be yes,  Mei..................be no   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Halah kok malah do pasang iklan

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> Pak Wawan,
> Saya pakai pompa biasa yg 125 watt, harga 200-250 ribu. Jetpump pake juga, total semuanya saya pakai 7 pompa yang nyala full 24 jam. Ada yg dari tahun 2000 sampai sekarang masih menyala. Pakai merk-nya yg Shimitzu, Nasional, Panasonic, Lakoni.
> Istirahat sebentar pas mati giliran listrik, tapi bentar lagi nyala karena pakai genset.
> 
> 
> Wuih banyak amat yah...
> yang punya saya dipake untuk mengisi Toran (bak penampungan di atas rumah pak) pompa ini untuk mengisi air kebutuhan rumah.. dipake hidup-mati-hidup-mati- hidup....... matiiiiii,....


pak Wawan, untuk jetpump saya pake merek dub, dulu pake shimizu cuman tabungnya bocor melulu. Sistemnya juga sama dari tanah di tarik dan ditampung di torn penampungan, dan pake switch otomatis model plampung di dlm torn, jadi kalo saya lagi ngisi kolam si mesin jetpump akan hidup-mati hidup-mati. Rencana sih saya akan bikin saluran baru khusus untuk ke kolam dari pompa yg sama, jadi pengisian air kolam juga bisa lebih cepet.

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Kolam nya sudagh cakep kaya' gitu, isinya juga harus cakep dunks    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

*ikikoiku wrote :*



> tapi kapan2 main ah...tapi nengok kolam aja...


 Ini ada maksud udang dibalik batu nih....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

> Om Didhien....udah jadiin aja dulu yg pak Amos....biar jadi korban berikut nya....apalg dia udah ada lahan. Tinggal gali aja.


halah..halaah..takut dikompori mentri kompor ya..? tiba2 pindah urutan gitu...  ::   ::   ::   :: 

moga2 om han, om tenonx, pak wawan segera baca dan kasih reaksi cepat nih...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hayuk atuh alamatnya di PM   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Lha kalo yang ini mah.. Ikikoinya...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Waduuuhh ... jadi biunun nih pada ngemengin apaan ...

maklum newbie siy ..  :P

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Duh pak Wawan sama pak Karhoma ini pie tho   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Gitu ajah kuk tanya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

